# Just received a new card for my 721



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

Well now, it's all go here.
The mailman today delivered a new card for my 721.
Only that receiver, I have 3 others but anyway, are there any risks with changing out the dish cards, i.e losing timers or recordings etc.
Thanks


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have others with blue cards as well. This specific card is only for the 721 and 921 receivers.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

MrFooks said:


> Well now, it's all go here.
> The mailman today delivered a new card for my 721.
> Only that receiver, I have 3 others but anyway, are there any risks with changing out the dish cards, i.e losing timers or recordings etc.
> Thanks


No.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I got one today too for my 721 that didnt need it. It had been RMAed recently and had the yellow card already. Oddly enough they didnt want the yellow card back, but did say it wouldnt work on a 4900, which I occasionally activate for houseguests.

wonder whats different about the card thats its only good for some receivers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Have the 5XX receivers had the card swap yet? If so did it specify anything about it only being for specific receivers? I am thinking that they are for some reason having a different type or higher encryption for those receivers, or maybe it has something to do with the receivers containing a hard drive or the software in those certain receivers.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I also got a new card yesterday for my 721 and swapped it out without any problems.

According to what I was told (about six months ago) all the cards being sent out for the card swap are pre-assigned to the receiver(s) they are being sent out for. DISH is doing the card swap by receiver model number (some models may be done at the same time) and is expected to be completed by next summer. The new cards can decrypt the Nagravision 2 (and are backward compatible with Nagravision 1) datastream and are MUCH more secure than the old cards. New cards MUST be swapped within the time period specified (2 to 3 weeks). Once a new card is sent out the old card is set to expire within the next 2 to 3 weeks according to the information that comes with the new card.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

The phone rep was extremely well trained and SUPER polite. I figure E knows that this change is inconvenient for the subscriber so its being done as gently and nicely as possible.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> The phone rep was extremely well trained and SUPER polite. I figure E knows that this change is inconvenient for the subscriber so its being done as gently and nicely as possible.


Bob - CONGRATULATIONS on selling your rental. Let us know when you switch to Direct and what you think of thier TiVo boxes!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

finniganps said:


> Bob - CONGRATULATIONS on selling your rental. Let us know when you switch to Direct and what you think of thier TiVo boxes!


I am so glad its gone

Theres a slight chance we might keep E, migrating to 322s with stand alone tivos. this would make keeping sky angel easier.

with the holiday the tree guy wasnt available, and were going to see my dad in phoenix.

its sure is a busy time and I am trying to clear all the leftover hassles. Plus I have a bum tooth The toothache has slowed me down but it appears ok for flying.

You NEVER want to fly with a bad tooth, the pressure changes can cause SEVERE  pain. I am on antibiotics... 

Once I am back we should get the tree cut down and move on with our lives


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think your afraid to leave Dish because thats what your comfortable with even though you have experienced the problems with them.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

I think he likes to complain and is afraid he will have no problems.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

got my new yellow card for my 721 today, switched, called the number, had it back up in about 15 minutes. I did lose the timers (2 were set) afterwards. But reset them and it preformed flawlessly. I would recommend that any doing a change,
take notice of your timers! AND of course don't switch "when" you're recording.


----------



## kingbiged (Nov 14, 2003)

I lost all timers when changing to the new card. I think that i am considering DTV now, they have much less problems!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

kingbiged said:


> I lost all timers when changing to the new card. I think that i am considering DTV now, they have much less problems!


Guess you weren't around for the D* card swap issues.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I did my swap and had no issues with it. All timers and recordings are still there.


----------



## kingbiged (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, after a day went buy, I had all my timers back. Very wierd!


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

Git the new card for the 721 today, still nothing yet for the 301 or 508. The lady on the phone told me it would take 15 minutes to get my programming back, I ran a switch test and it was all good. Haven't checked the timers yet, will do so later and report back in.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

What's really amsuing is that I had my 721 replaced back in september and the new one had a yellow card. So guess what came in the mail the other day? A yellow card.....


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

sluggo said:


> Git the new card for the 721 today, still nothing yet for the 301 or 508. The lady on the phone told me it would take 15 minutes to get my programming back, I ran a switch test and it was all good. Haven't checked the timers yet, will do so later and report back in.


All timers intact and correct after card exchange!


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't think it is a question of if you should swap them. According to the letter, the old cards become invalid in 2-3 weeks, so if you don't swap them, you will not only lose timers, but everything else too  



Ken


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> Well, after a day went buy, I had all my timers back. Very wierd!


Actually, I bet the timers for the day you "missed" were still there, if they were weekly timers. They just started the week after!

That's what happened to me. On the day I did the card swap, it showed none of my three weekly timers scheduled for that night. So I went to recreate them, but got an error saying that the new ones I was creating conflicted with already-existing weekly timers. So I advanced the guide out 7 days and, sure enough, my old weekly timers were still there, they just weren't set to "start" for another week. So I deleted those and re-created them for the night of the card swap. Everything went fine.

No other timers on any other days of the week were affected.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

I did the card swap, and noticed the dish and red buttons on the remote now work. Was the change connected to the card swap, or am I just slow to notice?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

mbb said:


> I did the card swap, and noticed the dish and red buttons on the remote now work. Was the change connected to the card swap, or am I just slow to notice?


slow to notice they have been poartially active for quite a while


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

partially, i am a pooor typst


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They actually should be fully active.


----------

